# Possible new battery technology



## The_Ice (9/11/17)

Sodium something battery. Seems they are still a while from production, but I like the sound of 5 minute charging

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (9/11/17)

New tech, yes, but it's quite old news. I remember reading about this being in development early this year already. Still excited about it though

Reactions: Like 2


----------

